# Going to a Furry Con Alone



## yrbys (Sep 6, 2018)

I kinda want to go to a furry con, but I don't have anyone to go with (or meet up with at the con.)  Would it be a bad idea to go to a furry con alone?


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 6, 2018)

Not really as you'll make new friends there


----------



## yrbys (Sep 6, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> Not really as you'll make new friends there


How to made friends?


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 6, 2018)

yrbys said:


> How to made friends?


You shouldn't be afraid to go up to people and try to start a conversation. I know that a lot of fandoms are very very discrete in what and who they talk to but you shouldn't feel that you shouldn't talk to new people.


----------



## yrbys (Sep 6, 2018)

There's also the logistics of getting there, having to rent a hotel just by yourself, and walking around by yourself...


----------



## Troj (Sep 6, 2018)

I usually go to cons (and most events, really) by myself. Occasionally, I'll share a room with a friend or colleague or two.

As long as you travel when other furries are likely to be doing so, I've found you can share a ride to the hotel or convention space with the other furries you'll encounter in on the plane, at the baggage claim, or waiting for shuttles outside. You can often do the same on the way back!

As long as you're open and pleasant, I've found it's ridiculously easy to meet new people at furcons.


----------



## yrbys (Sep 6, 2018)

I'd be driving,  Flying is too expensive.


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Sep 9, 2018)

yrbys said:


> How to made friends?



Furry con is full of creeps and degenerates like you so it's a place of the highest chance to make a friends. Just look for other lone visitor, say Hi and try to talk with him.


----------



## Flumpor (Sep 10, 2018)

yrbys said:


> I'd be driving,  Flying is too expensive.


If you are already driving then post your approximate route here and take some people with you. This is a good starting point as they can introduce you to someone and the chain of meeting people continues. I went on a 1 week trip to Hamburg and only knew 1 person from the internet and we had a great time.


----------



## rd924 (Sep 18, 2018)

I mean I've been to cons by myself and had a blast! Basically, I went and ended up making friends while I was there. But if I were to go to a con by myself now, specifically a furry con, I would maybe make a thread and see who is there from here. Or maybe if you know some furries in a discord, you could tag along with them


----------



## SeanPTX (Oct 9, 2018)

I went to my first con by myself. Had a great time. Was able to use the privacy of my room to retreat from the crowd when I felt I needed it. I met a few people, and was inspired to come back and try to connect with furries here locally. That's still a work in progress, but I made an acquaintance who wound up going with me to my second con, and we had  blast. I may even be going to MFF by surprise, but we'll see. You can definitely go to a con yourself. Make a list of the panels you think you ant to go to and go to them. Go up to suiters and hug them- get their permission first- but they're mostly willing. 

Don't be afraid to go on your own. I'm trying to attach a pic of the suiters I asked to pose with me.


----------



## Faexie (Oct 12, 2018)

There are some safety rules you might need to follow.

Don't let strangers into your room, and if you do don't let them here unatented.

Don't go to an isolated place with strangers

If you have a bad gut feeling, listen to it.

Don't accept food or water from strangers. Bring your own or money to buy it.


----------



## Laugh Kita (Oct 20, 2018)

Going to a con by yourself isn’t a bad idea at all. I’ve done it before and had so much fun just meeting new people and getting into fun situations. You just have to make sure you stay safe. Having a hotel room to yourself can be nice when you need a moment to sit alone and recharge for a bit. Just have fun, stay safe, meet new peeps, become the captain.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 22, 2018)

I have been to about 70 cons and am even president of one.  I suggest you go to the site of the con and see if they have a travel/room share board.  Travelling with someone is good since you can split expenses and talk on the way and stay awake.  Room mates are a different matter.  If you know no one in the room, be careful with any valuables.  I know of instances where there were like 8 Furries in a room and their money comes up missing.  You have seven suspects plus anyone they happened to invite to the room.  I suggest sharing with 4 if possible with no one else unless agreed upon.  As said above, try to stay with other Furs you know.  Common  areas are safe zones as lots of people come by.  I don't personally know of anyone spiking food or drink as mentioned above, and I have an inside track on that kind of information.  I suggest going to a small con if you don't know anyone.  It is more personal and you will more than likely be seeing that new friend several times.  At large cons, it is easy to lose track of someone without having a way to reach them, as in a phone or room number.  There is Furry etiquette to keep in mind, too.  No glomping of fursuiters.  Fursuiters don't have great vision, so don't blindside them.  Gesture or ask for hugs.  Don't scritch their fursuit as fursuit fur doesn't grow back.  Allow fursuiters first access to elevators.  This is a courtesy as they may be in heat distress and/or can't be in suit a long time and need to get where they are going.  You will usually find groups of Furs travelling to get food together.  Sometimes it is a clique, but usually not.  Just ask if you can tag along if you like where they are going to go eat.  Don't photograph a fursuiter not wearing their head.  That is a faux pas.  It is polite to ask to photograph a fursuiter, but not mandatory, especially if they are performing.  Most furs will even pose for you.  Don't "hang out" in front of a dealer table as they are conducting business and you are blocking them.  If the dealer is chatting with you, be aware of this and tell them that you will move upon request if needed.  Don't block high traffic areas.  Be aware that your actions are a reflection upon all Furries, so behave.  Don't drink alcohol in the common areas.  Some hotels actually allow this, but I just don't recommend it.  Be aware of minors if there is alcohol present, and be aware of your language when around them.  Usually there is an indicator on their badge that lets you know their age category.  Don't damage hotel property.  Act like you would at a friend's house with their parents home and just use common sense.  If you are thinking about doing something and wondering if it is wrong, then it probably is.  If you don't know, ask staff or security.  They are there to help you.  Budget your money.  If you are going to commission art from a particular artist, try to do it early and you will probably get your art at the con.  It is never a good idea to run yourself out of money buying stuff at a con and having to beg your way home.  I've seen it happen.  Bring snacks and sodas to keep you going during the con.  Cons are fun, so remember the 6/2/1 rule.  Six hours sleep, at least 2 meals a day, and one shower... more if you are fursuiting. lol.  If you have any other questions, feel free to note me on FA,  I'm Keefur there.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 22, 2018)

Thank you @Keefur, that is _excellent_ advice! May I quote it to my Discord servers?


----------



## rknight (Oct 22, 2018)

2nd....I've done this at both anime & furcons....they can turn into the best times ever!



Troj said:


> I usually go to cons (and most events, really) by myself. Occasionally, I'll share a room with a friend or colleague or two.
> 
> As long as you travel when other furries are likely to be doing so, I've found you can share a ride to the hotel or convention space with the other furries you'll encounter in on the plane, at the baggage claim, or waiting for shuttles outside. You can often do the same on the way back!
> 
> As long as you're open and pleasant, I've found it's ridiculously easy to meet new people at furcons.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 27, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> Thank you @Keefur, that is _excellent_ advice! May I quote it to my Discord servers?


By all means, please feel free to do so.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 27, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> Thank you @Keefur, that is _excellent_ advice! May I quote it to my Discord servers?


I just wrote this off of the top of my head.  If you want me to write something a little more refined, I can.  I was one of the writers in the book "Furries Among Us", that got an Ursa Major award.  I was the writer that handled the subject of fursuiting in the Fandom.  I'm always up for trying to pass along information to improve the Fandom.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 27, 2018)

Keefur said:


> I'm always up for trying to pass along information to improve the Fandom.


I wish I could like this 1000 times. Thanks for supporting the fandom and making a positive impact!

_Bounces off to look for *Furries Among Us*_


----------



## Keefur (Oct 27, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> I wish I could like this 1000 times. Thanks for supporting the fandom and making a positive impact!
> 
> _Bounces off to look for *Furries Among Us*_


You are too kind.  I'm off to bed.  If you want to catch up with me, the best place is to note me on FA.  I will answer much quicker there.  My FA is the same as here... Keefur.


----------



## Alv (Oct 27, 2018)

TabbyTomCat said:


> Furry con is full of creeps and degenerates like you so it's a place of the highest chance to make a friends. Just look for other lone visitor, say Hi and try to talk with him.



Now I want to go to a con!


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 27, 2018)

Alv said:


> I want to go to a con!


Yes. Yes you do!
I had a blast at Fur-the-More in April. 

 MFF promises to be _epic_ *♡*


----------



## Lymantria75 (Nov 21, 2018)

Flying is too expensive.I'd be driving.


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 21, 2018)

Lymantria75 said:


> Flying is too expensive.I'd be driving.


Lotsa advantages with driving, if you're close enough to do that.
 Can bring _lots_ more stuff!
 Can have someone ride with you, and turn it into a road trip!
 Gives you wheels if you want to go somewhere while you are at the Con!

Hope you can make it to one soon


----------



## Darkwolgon (Mar 5, 2019)

What advice would you give a closet fur about going to fur on?


----------



## Open_Mind (Mar 6, 2019)

Darkwolgon said:


> What advice would you give a closet fur about going to fur on?


My first advice would be, don't be afraid to go. It will be _amazing_.  I was so nervous right up until I drove up the con hotel, and saw the fursuiters gathered outside the lobby.  I must have looked like a kid on Christmas morning, my eyes wide and smiling ear-to-ear.  The dozen hugs I got just on the way to the check-in counter let me know everything was going to be fine.
A smaller regonal Con would be a good way to start. The registration and travel costs will be less, and they aren't overwhelming. My first Con was 'FurtheMore' near D.C. (which I happen to be going to again in just a few days  ).  You will be surrounded by people who share your interests, and I hope you will soon feel right at home.  
Oh, and one more thing -- make sure to bring some money for the 'Dealers Den' so you can bring home some art or other merchandise.  Let me know if you have more questions, and good luck!

óÓÒò


----------



## _Ivory_ (Mar 6, 2019)

yrbys said:


> I kinda want to go to a furry con, but I don't have anyone to go with (or meet up with at the con.)  Would it be a bad idea to go to a furry con alone?


It's a super bad idea, trust me. There's a con mate finding and hotel organisation section in this forum, I suggest you to check there to find someone to go with and make some new friends


----------



## Keefur (Mar 6, 2019)

Be careful with your valuables in a room with a bunch of other Furs that you don't know.  I have known instances, although not common, where Furries have stolen from other Furries.  If there is no way to tell who had access to your stuff, there is no way to prove guilt.  As I said, it is rare, so don't tempt others by leaving your wallet/purse out.  Lock it up in the room safe if there is one, or in your bag with a lock on it.


----------



## Open_Mind (Mar 6, 2019)

Quite a divergence of experiences here. I can't speak to what happened to others, but I've had a wonderful time at both Cons I've been to (FurtheMore and Midwest Furfest). Surrounded by fun, happy people enjoying themselves, being silly, and having a blast.
Can bad things happen?  Yes, I'm sure. You do have to use some common sense.  But @Darkwolgon , I hope you still take the leap and give it a try. It's something you'll never forget!


----------



## MuFFinZ (Mar 8, 2019)

Well, can only talk about my own experience.
Went to a furrycon by myself just recently, my social anexiety was hell at first.
But as soon as i started talking to people, things started to really snowball, and have made atleast 8 really good friends ^^
Some good icebreakers are asking about the con layout "where do i find x"
It was really easy to start conversations and connect with people ^^

One thing that actually helped was the realisation that alot of people there were struggling with the same problem as myself.

Edit: If you feel like you need more tips on conversation starters, just poke me..
No expert but knows a few tricks ^^


----------

